# Morel Hunting dogs for sale in Oklahoma



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

A guy on the Oklahoma board is selling puppies trained to hunt out Morels. Anyone have any experience with this?

http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/morel-dogs/


----------

